

How to Hack the Psychology of Student Motivation - bballbackus
http://calnewport.com/blog/2010/12/13/learning-to-love-your-ap-history-assignments-how-to-hack-the-psychology-of-student-motivation

======
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2002359>

Many comments there.

